# Mystical numerology at work?



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I just noticed that the 1st project I have completed since becoming a LumberJock is project post 1958….the year I was born. Have the planets aligned as well? Will I win the lottery or be hit by a bus? What does this mean?

I'll have to consult my Magic Eight Ball.

Cool…it said no bus and yes to the lottery. You're all invited to my woodworking school for a party when I win.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Wow. I got sucked into reading this thread. Thanks, Bob! LOL


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL….amazing what a tabloid headline will do.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Are you paying the way to your party?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

If I win anything over 100 Mill Karson you will see a LumberJocks party like you won't believe. I'll pay the way and the stay. A weekend at Bob's house!

I wonder what that would cost with the current membership. Hell of a logistical nightmare….actually I'd just send everyone a grand and say come if you can or party where you are and we'll set up webcams.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm actually serious about the woodworking school. In some daydream conversation with the wife about winning the lottery (she plays a couple bucks a week, I'll buy one occasionally) I thought I would open a school on the waterfront in Plymouth and ask some of the best there are to come teach. We'd offer paid classes of course but the focus would be to take kids that are struggling and see if we can give them a passion for woodworking and the skills to make it in the world. I picture a gallery of woodwork for sale to benefit local charities. Having the students that are learning giving back to the community by selling their projects. It would be great to teach them to fish.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Well, if I win a Canadian Lottery, I'll be your first student!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Swell thoughts that keep the heart and mind healthy!
Most of the lottery is the dream- so far at least for me.

bob


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I play it just to dream. I feel bad for folks that seem to obsess on it. Not healthy when you see folks dropping 30-40 bucks on scratch tickets or such.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Ah lottery dreams. Mine is to turn any downed or trimmed trees in the Omaha metro into lumber, so I guess I would need a kiln and sawmill. After a vacation with the wife to someplace incredible. Probably Paris (she's been. I haven't). Good luck to us, every one.

1958. Why Bob, your just a pup!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

1958 - the last four digits of my sister's phone number…hmmm…

Douglas and I have similar dreams - at least on the City Sawmill idea…which gives me a coffee lounge topic…

Thanks for the posting freedom Bob - going from one thing to the next -

Has anyone seen my Numerology chart anywhere? I know that my dad had one done for me when I was a boy…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

1958 - the year MsDebbieP was born .. ooooooooooooooooo it gets bizarre-r- and bizarre-r.

(Come on… give Douglas the zillions.. I want to go see his gardens!!!)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

And you could use the city sawmill as a way to offer jobs to folks that have had a bad pass on the road of life. Ecology and social conscience. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I just added a sawmill to my woodworking school…..


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

My high school usually has it's reunion in Plymouth. Took my wife to one and she could not get enuff of the fresh lobster. Lobster breakfast, lunch and dinner for a weekend.

(Bob, I started high school in Holbrook the year you were born.)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

What time of year does your wife have the reunion? If its in the summer go to Sandy's on Plymouth Beach. It's a little snack shack that happens to have some of the best seafood in town, right on the beach with 180 deg view of the water. The best clam chowder is at the Cabby Shack. Lobster is good just about everywhere in town. If you are looking for a place to stay my wife is the Bus. Dev. Manager for the Comfort Inn.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Woodworking school on the Cape… count me in as either a student or artist-in-residence.

looking forward to the driftwood open house!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a blast!. I like the sawmill idea too.


----------

